# Suppliers located in or around N. Florida?



## exterminate (Nov 6, 2012)

Good afternoon Jocks,

I just got my first real profitable kitchen cabinet job, so decided to form an LLC and do this right, even if only a part time deal. Now, I'm looking for suppliers in and around the North Florida, South Georgia area for the slides, pull outs, hinges, etc. I found www.cabinetware.com, and have applied for a trade account, but am wondering if there are any others that you use in the area? I've been searching, but haven't had much success.

Thanks for your help!

David


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Try Hood Distribution. 3160W. 45th Jacksonville, FL 32209
800-346-0922
904-783-1577 fax
904-783-0170
If they don't have what you need they may well know who else may work.


----------



## exterminate (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you! I'll check them out!


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Bite my tongue but our local Home Depot and Lowe's both have an in stock assortment of cabinet hardware. My biggest issue is that my in-house designer (my wife) always wants something they don't have!


----------

